
SpaceVim – Use Vim as a Java Ide - philonoist
https://spacevim.org/2017/02/11/use-vim-as-a-java-ide.html
======
sevensor
Having tried to write Java in vim for a few one-off tasks, it's been extremely
painful. From what I've seen, most Java code is selected from a menu, rather
than actually typed. So I can see the appeal of having that in vim if you're
forced to write Java, but at the same time the whole "use vim as an ide" meme
has been nudging me away from vim for a while now.

